# Middleton Limestone Mine April 2010



## CitadelMonkey (Apr 26, 2010)

I'd seen previous reports on this place and was amazed by the pictures but pictures do not do this place justice. It is a mine on an epic scale. In some places the ceilings seem to be at least 100 feet high if not higher and the tunnels stretch for what seem like miles on at least 4 or 5 levels. Huge blast curtains line the walls where the last lot of blasting took place and they give the place a bit of a theatrical feel. Its also easy to get disorientated down there as we found out to our cost at one stage. We spent hours down here and only saw a fraction of what the mine has to offer so heres a few pics from the day to whet your appetite. Apologies for having people in all the pics but they're there for a purpose as it gives the best indication of how big the place is.

Lots was missed out but i will return for another visit soon as theres so much more to see!!!


----------



## lost (Apr 26, 2010)

Grand - well lit photos showing the scale of the mine!!
Is that tiny black smudge a person in the fourth photo?


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Apr 26, 2010)

lost said:


> Is that tiny black smudge a person in the fourth photo?



It sure is. Gives you an indication of the size of the place...truly hoooooge!!!!


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 26, 2010)

To say this is thee mine above all others may or may not be true,but for me I have never been in a place quite like it.The change in temperature moving from level to level was amazing.Did you see the bizarre display of teddy bears?Cracking pics by the way.


----------



## MD (Apr 26, 2010)

these are the best shots ive seen from here 
excellent work


----------



## godzilla73 (Apr 26, 2010)

Now thats big!!! Great photos....


----------



## chris (Apr 26, 2010)

Phenomenal site. How did you get the light quality for example in the 2nd picture?


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 27, 2010)

some nice pics there mate,if you need some info or a guide to get to the good stuff down there just say as ive spent well over 40 plus hours in there lol.and il draw you a rough map or take you.


----------



## CitadelMonkey (Apr 27, 2010)

chris said:


> Phenomenal site. How did you get the light quality for example in the 2nd picture?



We used a lot of flashlights including a 5 million candlepower searchblaster. It was a lot of trial and error believe me.


----------



## chris (Apr 27, 2010)

> We used a lot of flashlights including a 5 million candlepower searchblaster. It was a lot of trial and error believe me.



Thanks mate - I'll give one of those a try, Really impressive work


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 27, 2010)

Massive!

Some excellent lighting in there. Those roofs look just wrong!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2010)

MD said:


> these are the best shots ive seen from here...


I couldn't agree more. Beautifully lit...they really do show how humungous it is. Those supporting pillars (another name for them, I know, but can't think of it at the mo) are insane!
Great stuff, CitadelM.


----------



## smferino (Apr 27, 2010)

I can honestly say I NEVER tire of seeing this place. Awesome shots!


----------



## Tican (May 2, 2010)

smferino said:


> I can honestly say I NEVER tire of seeing this place. Awesome shots!



This!

I have been twice and still haven't seen everything! I need to go back!


----------



## smileysal (May 3, 2010)

I agree, I always love to see pics from Middleton Mine, and always like to see new bits. It's huge isn't it? There's loads to see here and we've only scratched the surface. Will go back when I've recovered enough. 

Excellent pics mate, Middleton Mine is awesome. 

 Sal


----------

